# New 2010 Tax laws,,



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Are you freaking kidding me? THis is what Obama is doing to chip away at our gun rights.... Taxing us on guns we lready own an forcing us to register ALL guns or become criminals...check this out!

Join Date: Sep 2008
Posts: 250 

new gun laws. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now
> 'all Guns' must be listed
> 
> on
> your next (2010) tax return!
> 
> 
> As
> if we didn’t have enough to get upset about!
> If
> you have a gun, I hope it isn't registered!
> 
> Senate
> Bill SB-2099 will require us to put on our 2009 1040 federal
> tax form all guns that you have or own. It will require
> fingerprints and a tax of $50 per
> gun. 
> 
> | This
> bill was introduced on Feb.. 24, 2009, by the Omama staff.
> BUT . . this bill will only become public
> knowledge 30 days after the new law becomes effective !
> This is an amendment to the Internal Revenue
> Act o f 1986. This means that the Finance Committee
> has passed this without the Senate voting on it at all.
> Trust Obama ? ..... you must be
> kidding ! 
> | 
> 
> The
> full text of the IRS amendment is on the U.S. Senate
> homepage,U.S. Senate You
> can find the bill by doing a search by the bill number,
> SB-2099.
> | You
> know who to call; I strongly suggest you do. Please send a
> copy of this e-mail to every gun owner you
> know.| 
> 
> <Text
> of H.R.45 as Introduced in
> House: Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of
> Sale Act of 2009 - U.S....
> OpenCongress | 
> 
> Obama's Congress is now starting on the firearms
> confiscation bill. If it passes, gun owners will become
> criminals if you don't fully comply.
> 
> It has
> begun . . . Whatever Obama's secret Master Plan
> is....this is just the 'tip of the
> iceburg!' 
> 
> Very Important for you
> to be aware of a new bill HR 45 introduced into the House.
> This is the Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of
> Sale Ac t of 2009.| 
> 
> Even
> gun shop owners didn't know about this because the
> government is trying to fly it under the radar as a
> 'minor' IRS revision, and, as usuual, the
> 'political' lawmakers did not read this bill befre
> signing and approvi ng it !
> 
> To find out about this - go to any government website and
> type in HR 45 or Google HR 45 Blair Holt Firearm Licensing
> & Record of Sales Act of 2009. You will get all the
> information.
> 
> Basically this would make it illegal to own a firearm - any
> rifle with a clip or ANY pistol unless:
> 
> -It is registered -You are fingerprinted -You supply a
> current Driver's License -You supply your Social
> Security # -You will submit to a physical & mental
> evaluation at any time of their choosing -Each update -
> change or ownership
> through
> private or public sale must be reported and costs $25 -
> Failure to do so you automatically lose the right to own a
> firearm and are subject up to a year in jail. -There is a
> child provision clause on page 16 section 305 stating a
> child-access provision. Gun must be locked and inaccessible
> to any child under 18. -They would have the right to come
> and inspect that you are storing your gun safely away from
> accessibility to children and fine is punishable for up to 5
> yrs. in prison.
> 
> If you think this is a joke - go to the website and take
> your pick of many opt ions to read this. It is long and
> lengthy. But, more and more people are becoming aware of
> this. Pass the word along. Any hunters in your family pass
> this along.| 
> 
> This is just a "termite" approach to complete
> confiscation of guns and disarming of our society20to the
> point we have no defense - chip away a little here and there
> until the goal is accomplished before anyone realizes
> it.
> 
> This is one to act on whether you own a gun or not.. 
> 
> <Search
> Results - THOMAS (Library of
> Congress) :
> 
> <H.R.45:
> Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

How many gullibles are gonna fall for this? 

Im no Obama fan, but this is not entirely true. Read up on it.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/blairholt.asp


----------



## Hana Pa'a (Nov 18, 2005)

The NRA also has spoke up on this and validates that it is not accurate. This email has been floating around for years.


----------



## Drod0025 (May 12, 2009)

So where do they plan to put 1/2 of the so called criminals if we do not comply?


----------



## HuntNWOHIO (Sep 30, 2009)

Just google it... http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/taxreturns.asp


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

That Bill died 8yrs ago.Nobody wants to tax our guns.To many times people get these emails (that want to scare people)........and run with them.

Once again.......that Bill died 8yrs ago.....and has never been re-interduced.


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

Yes this gun thing is a lie.......but here is some truth from the horses mouth..
...or wait maybe it is a lie.......I can't keep track anymore.

7 lies under 2 minutes (open as will probably be pulled off the internet)

http://www.theospark.net/2009/09/video-7-lies-in-under-2-minutes.html

If I just had a dollar for every lie he has told I'd buy Archery Talk


----------

